# Mangrove Snapper on fire



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mangrove Snapper on fireEvery year thousands of tourist and natives alike just can't get enough of world famous John's Pass Village and Boardwalk, and for good reason. The Village has something for everyone:Like to eat the finest, freshest, seafood? On one end of the Boardwalk we have the Friendly Fisherman Restaurant offering such delights as Florida Grouper Tacos as well as the very best Sea Food Pasta. On the other end we find the Boardwalk Grill specializing in fresh off the boat, breaded & fried before your eyes, Fish Nuggets. If fishing is your thing Central Florida is home to some of the best Captains in the business. Captain Glen Taylor has become a legend in his own time. Captain Taylor has been fishing central Florida waters for over twenty years. He is a Captain's Captain who has earned a reputation as one of the best Tarpon and Permit guides ever to fish. Captain Glen has participated in over 100 fishing shows, radio podcast, and seminars:Can't get those ' fresh off the boat, breaded & fried before your eyes, Fish Nuggets' off your mind? Let's visit the Boardwalk Grill:You will be in good company. The man himself, Captain Glen Taylor enjoys one of his favorite dishes... Fresh Mangrove Snapper nuggets:But fishing for our Mangrove (Mango) Snapper nuggets offers even the seasoned pro a real challenge. Our Mango likes nothing better than to eat & run without paying for his dinner. Together, let's make him pay. Let's go in search for...Mangrove Snapper on fireFirst things first, a Tammy grilled to perfection Italian sausage sandwich with all the trimmings:Tuesday night; let the fights begin:Grey Snapper are caught by the hundreds on the 1/2 day boats, but seldom on the over-night extended trips. They are always welcome:Talk about Mangrove Snapper:Talk about Kingfish:Talk about Red Grouper:Smell that hickory smoked bacon:This is turning into a major Red Grouper catch:Another good eating fish:On my last hunting trip to Maine I wanted to see what a northern sea food market was like; stopped in Portland. The only fish I recognized was Porgy. They are fun to catch and very good eating. To talk about 'good eating' is to talk about the fish that made the Florida fish sandwich famous; the Gag Grouper:The variety of fish that can be caught in Florida waters is remarkable.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Now, let's get serious about Mangrove Snapper fishing. This looks good:It is!As the sun goes down the Mango-bite remains strong:The size of our Mangrove Snapper is incredible:Regardless of what Tammy serves, rest assured it will be a dinner to remember.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Look like the long ride home could be a ' little' on the rough side.' That 72' long catamaran, Florida Fisherman ll, will do it's thing:Back at the dock with a 'Mountain' of fish:Be sure to 'catch' the Mangrove Snapper on fire video: 



Due to ETA this Friday's 39 hour trip has been canceled:Our Florida waters have so much to offer, but they can be very dangerous. Be careful out there. Ever fish that swims is not worth one single human life.


----------

